# Denver has a horrible general manager



## KobeB'gliding (Jan 1, 2003)

Their general manager is stupied for trading Antonio McDyess for Marcus Camby. Marcus Camby is injured plus if he was in it would'nt make that much of a difference anyway. Plus they traded their starting point gaurd and their strting center for a point gaurd that retired and a over paid power forward and another power forward that does'nt even start.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

their rebuilding cheif


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Who are you?*

Do u even know what they are trying to do?


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

They traded McDyess because he was unhappy in Denver. All of the moves they made were for salary reasons. They are in the rebuilding process, give them time.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

Thats right ! And it takes far longer to rebuild a nowhere going franchise, like the Nuggets under GM Issel, than just one year. I would prefer if Kiki gets judged after the process he has started is done. And this is when he signed free agents and on can judge "HIS" team.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KobeB'gliding</b>!
> Their general manager is stupied for trading Antonio McDyess for Marcus Camby. Marcus Camby is injured plus if he was in it would'nt make that much of a difference anyway. Plus they traded their starting point gaurd and their strting center for a point gaurd that retired and a over paid power forward and another power forward that does'nt even start.


wow, what a horribly uninformed and inaccurate post. just amazing a so called nba fan could think this.


----------



## KobeB'gliding (Jan 1, 2003)

*what about Juwan Howard*



> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> They traded McDyess because he was unhappy in Denver. All of the moves they made were for salary reasons. They are in the rebuilding process, give them time.




Juwan Howard is in the top 5 highest paid players in the league.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: what about Juwan Howard*



> Originally posted by <b>KobeB'gliding</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and his salary is going to help this team out alot. its one of our best assets. 

do your homework before you post!


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KobeB'gliding</b>!
> Their general manager is stupied for trading Antonio McDyess for Marcus Camby. Marcus Camby is injured plus if he was in it would'nt make that much of a difference anyway. Plus they traded their starting point gaurd and their strting center for a point gaurd that retired and a over paid power forward and another power forward that does'nt even start.


Ok check up on your facts Kiki is doing well

In Camby & Antonio he traded and injured player for an injured player so that cancels out. So he really traded a lotto pick in Nene
for a late first round pick in Williams(who doesnt play)

The trades they did are for salary purposes. Howards salary comes of the books in a few. Denver is going to have so much money their not going to know what to do with it.

With all that money they will be able to sign some free agents not to mention the high lotto pick they will be getting.

Yeah Kiki sounds like a real bad gm to me


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

*Re: what about Juwan Howard*



> Originally posted by <b>KobeB'gliding</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I said they made a lot of moves for *salary reasons*, thus being said, Howard's contract is up after this year. This gives the Nuggets over 20 million dollars to spend.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: what about Juwan Howard*



> Originally posted by <b>KobeB'gliding</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But Denver didn't give him that contract. He signed that deal with Washington. It was one of the smartest deals in Denvers history that brought Howard to the Nuggets. Because Denver could get rid of long-term overpaid players like Nick van Exel, Abdul-Wahad and LaFrentz


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Denver has a horrible general manager*



> Originally posted by <b>Jmac910</
> 
> With all that money they will be able to sign some free agents


Don't be so sure, the Bulls had a lot of money in the summer of 2000 and set their sights on Tim Duncan, Grant Hill, and Tracy McGrady, instead they signed Ron Mercer


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Denver has a horrible general manager*



> Originally posted by <b>JAF311</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't be so sure, the Bulls had a lot of money in the summer of 2000 and set their sights on Tim Duncan, Grant Hill, and Tracy McGrady, instead they signed Ron Mercer


too bad for chicago. fortunately we arent. we have a better situation, more cash and more FA to try and sign. 

kiki is no krause!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Denver has a horrible general manager*



> Originally posted by <b>JAF311</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't be so sure, the Bulls had a lot of money in the summer of 2000 and set their sights on Tim Duncan, Grant Hill, and Tracy McGrady, instead they signed Ron Mercer


You never finished your sentence. Mercer AND.....Miller. Miller played well for us and is doing the same in indy. Some pacer fans think he is an all star this year. But your over all point to the poster is correct. That was a mistake on Jks part to assume that.


----------

